# Dog goes mad/unbearable when outside



## FrancisPoulenc (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi. I have a dog called Louie. He is a Spanador, black, 3 years old and gorgeous. He came to live with us 2 weeks ago from another home. He is lovely when he is with us at home he is house trained and lets you know when he needs to go out. Generally well behaved when he is at home and very playful. Healthy behaviour we thought. 

The main problem we are having with him is that we cannot take him anywhere. Literally. We think we have resolved his pulling problem (or at least temporarily, after having given me pain in both my wrists because he pulls like a truck), but the main issue now is that he can't be in a car. As soon as he gets in he is all over the place, whining very loudly and he does not stop for anything in the world. He goes crazy and the ear-piercing screams do drive us mad. 

We are very active people and we like being outside, which is good for any dog but especially for the kind of dog he is-with energy to spare. We were told he had never been off his lead but we have taken him for long walls almost every day through marshes and woods and he has been fine. Obedient and not running off. Good with other dogs and just fine. 

Last weekend we took him to the house of a family member and he was uncontrollable. Crying whenever we went two feet away from him. Barking his head off and pacing like a caged lion in the garden. He behaved like a crazy animal the whole day. Yesterday we rented a cottage in the New Forest with the idea of going around with him, and maybe even go for a bike ride through the forest. Impossible. The minute we got in the car he started whining and crying, as soon as we got into the cottage we thought he was going to settle down but no. The whining didn't stop. We took him out and attempted to go for a walk in the forest and barely made it to the edge of a patch of wood when he went mad again, pulling horribly, screaming and acting crazy. He dis not stop this until we finally lost it and decided to go back to the cottage where we had to tell him off and to go and lie down. By that time we were shouting and had decided to take him back to his previous owner. He knew he had been badly behaved because he didn't make any attempts to play or anything, he stayed quiet for a while which was a relief for us. We were so drained that we couldn't do anything else. Our day and weekend got spoiled and now we don't even feel like playing with Louie. 

I don't know what could be the cause for this very strange change of behaviour because when he is with us at home he is ok. As soon as he goes out somewhere where we have to go in a car or that is new he goes mental and it is unbearable. 

I don't want to take him back but at the same time, I can't take this uncontrolable-ness anymore. 

Any ideas, anyone??

Thanks!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

The poor dog has obviously been confined for a long time and is hysterical with excitement at being out. 
I have one like that who was kenneled alone for months when young. 
Work slowly with dog - you will need to give him a routine at first, so he learns that he does go out every day. I would do three or four short walks to start with - and boring ones at that. Up the road and back a few times maybe? Extend these as he becomes more controllable. 
In the meantime, start training. You have a cross of two breeds who love to use their noses and also retrieve so use scent games and finding games. This will help the dog control his impulses and also tire him. 
With my dog, after 3 years I still have to spend 10 or 15 minutes at the start of each walk getting him to focus by walking in circles, changing direction etc. This means he follows rather than leads. 

I would also look at his diet. If the food contains colouring / additives, these can trigger the same problems as with hyperactive children, so feed him a `natural` diet as much as you can. I feed mine raw meat.


----------



## FrancisPoulenc (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. 

I have tried to establish some sort of routine with him. We always do the short walk around the block early in the morning and late around 9:30 pm or so. This is always in the same direction. During the day we take him for a longer walk and this walk ranges between 45-60 mins. We all work and we have odd schedules but so far we have managed to do this everyday and he does go out at these times. He has a ball and he retrieves it, also his toys when he is at home. We do do this game with him.

I got him a Halti lead about three days after we got him because the pulling was bad. He was sideways with his chest on the ground, tongue sticking out, and you know the rest. The Halti didn't last, he hated it and was willing to hurt himself to take it off i.e. Going into prickly bushes, trying to get the lead caught on a fence, etc. So I went again and got him an Easy Walk harness and he seems to tolerate this one.

He knows he has been naughty, because after we told him off, he stayed quiet and he has behaved through the night. This cottage has a spiral staircase and we thought he was going to whine because he sleeps at the foot of the bed since he came, but he stayed quietly downstairs. Also when I took him out this morning, he didn't pull at all. I took him out even without his harness because I couldn't find it, and he was fine, no pulling.

So you think he has been confined to small spaces for too long?? I don't really know what went on at his previous home, but I don't think he went out much. The food that came with him was mainly cereal, with barely any protein, but he has started on a more natural diet since he has been here and I can see some improvement in that area.

In your experience, do you think this can be resolved?


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Can i just ask - you repeat that he "goes crazy", but can you give more info on how he is doing that? You mention whining and pacing, which is common when dogs are unsettled, and excited but with no way to let off some steam. Is there other behaviour he is displaying that you are having issues with? 
Also, i would keep in mind that 2 weeks isn't a long time at all, he will still be getting used to his new home, family and routine - this can take a lot longer than a fortnight and as with any rehomed dog, patience is necessary... Moreso with adults, i believe. 

With regards to him "knowing" he has done something wrong as he didnt attempt to play etc - how did he behave? Oftentimes, owners will say "they know they've done wrong" because to watch their dog's behaviour, they look guilty as sin! - slinking into a corner or their bed, puppy-dog eyes, lip-licking and yawning, turning their body away from you.... All of these from a human would indicate acknowledgement of guilt, but with dogs they are all signs of submission and fear. Our lurcher is very like this... We are working on building her confidence atm, but you only so much as have to say in a calm voice "oh, what's this?" & she will cower and slink away, yawning and licking at thin air - these are all gestures to say "please dont hurt me". now, willow has never been hit, never been physically punished in any way, nor has she been screamed at, confined as punishment, or separated from us for a length of time to "teach her a lesson". These are some of the things that can cause this anxiety in dogs, do you know if this may be something your wooflet's old owners may habe done? 

As if so, then they have created an anxious dog for you to now need to work with. It could be that like willow he is anxious anyway, or it could be that unintentionally this has been caused through training methods that work on fear rather than reward. Either way it is possible to correct and overcome. Lots of rewarding of positive behaviour (calm and quiet), & reawrd confident behaviour too. There will be lots more info here. 

Sounds like it is worth teaching a quiet or calm command to your doglet, too. When willow gets very in your face and over the top, as all dogs can do, we say "settle down" & she will take herself off to her bed with a kong or other toy and lie there chewing, tail wagging and ears alert, happy to do as asked. This is her way of getting space and our way of getting space, & it works well. She knows on her bed she is quiet. 

Also, she was a terrible whiner - we ignored it (as much as it drove us to distraction!) & were on our guard to reward even the smallest stretch of quiet. Doggies are smart, & they learn quick... They also learn much bettee through rewarding positive behaviour rather than punishing bad.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it sounds like you`re doing all the right things. The answer is time, I`m afraid. It will come, but it takes a long time. 
Keep going - and keep little notes of small acheivements because it helps with the `bad` days.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

You've only had him two weeks. His world will have been turned upside down, he's been taken away from everything and everyone he knew and has no idea what's going on. He needs time to settle in properly with you and learn the rules before you take him on exciting new adventures really. My Lab took about 3 months to fully settle in with us. 

Also, if you don't think he got out much in his previous home his exercise will need building up slowly otherwise you risk injuring him and causing him to be over tired. Which can come out in problem behaviour such as pacing, whining etc. Think over tired toddler, over tired dogs are much the same  Spencer was knackered after 20 minutes when I got him, he was 9 months old and not walked often by his previous owners. It took a couple of months to build him up to the level he should have been at for his age and now at 2 and a half he'd go all day if I was able to lol. Spen wasn't confined to small spaces for long periods, he just didn't get out of the flat much and so of course when he did it was HUGELY exciting. With regular exercise and training he's much better. Still excited to go out but much more controlled about it.

Spencer had no idea how to just chill out when I got him. He was go go go from the moment we got up to the moment we went to bed. I ended up putting him in his crate with a stuffed Kong for 2 or 3 hours each evening just so he'd spend some time lying quietly (Kong was to give him something to occupy him for the first bit). Once he was settling in there after eating his Kong I gave him the Kong out of the crate. Now he doesn't need the Kong at all, he'll happily settle down if there's nothing going on. Providing of course his physical and mental needs have been met.

Agree with Jet90 about him "knowing he's been naughty". He will pick up on the fact you're annoyed with him, he won't understand exactly why though, especially if you're annoyed with him for a while, and will behave accordingly.


----------



## FrancisPoulenc (Oct 13, 2013)

What I mean by 'crazy' are several things: he gets so over anxious that he cannot wait the few seconds that it takes to open the car door and put his lead on to let him out. He would scream very loudly if you walk three paces ahead of him. As soon as he is out of the door he transforms into a pulling machine, going left and right, and if you put him in the car (doesn't matter where) he will whine and scream all the way until you get to your destination. I say he goes crazy because when he is at home he behaves normally, plays and understands when its not the time for playing too. He is like Mr Hyde when he goes out, out of control and because he is so strong it gets very difficult and the whining does drive us insane especially when we are outside and people come out of their houses or from a cafe worried about what is going on. 

Everything you said makes a lot of sense. We will persevere then. I will go tomorrow and get a bag of treats to reward him for his good behaviour. It will be tough to ignore the whining as it does get loud and anyone would think he is being killed. 

One more thing: apparently he never has had a bed. His previous owners insisted in that he doesn't need one. Maybe he needs a place to call his own and that will help him a bit? I have been meaning to get one but somehow it has slipped to the bottom of the to-dos list. That is my bad. 

Thanks a lot for your comments. It does make me feel a bit more reassured. Thanks again.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Agree with all previous posters, it's such early days and everything is new and scary. He will certainly be better with a bit of the house to call his own, be it dog bed or crate. You may like to get a crate but just use it as a bed i.e with door always open and comfy blankets inside until such times as you would like to crate train him, as you have other more pressing issues.

Do you know how he is when you are all out? or has he not been left yet?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Great advice been given to you already. Just wanted to add that I have a Springer x Lab, 3 years old and also called Louie - he's chocolate though.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It sounds like this poor dog needs stability, all the different things that's happened to him in such a short time. Change of home, new people then going away again to a holiday home. All new smells, sounds ect poor thing what a time he has had. It also sounds like he's had a rough time in his last home, thank goodness you've given him a good home. Patience is a virtue but I would give him his own little den, where he can go to feel safe. Put your smell on his blanket and take it with you in the car so he feels safe. Our boys love their cage with a toy and a cushion and blanket. There's also things like adaptil plug in which might help him settle.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My latest dog (young collie) never had a bed. I found it made him quite anxious - he would hide under tables. Once we established where his safe space was ( dog bed) he began to relax. So you might find it beneficial.


----------



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a thought as well if it is a confidence/anxiety issue - we have found short intense play sessions with willow to be absolutely invaluable. Her favourite is for her to go in her crate and i will stash treats and toys around the house amd garden, she is let out and encouraged to find them (we use "that's it!" & "good girl!" when she is close and has found them and "leave it" when she is in the wrong place - kind of like kids with the "warm, hot, cold" thing) & she lurrrrves it, follows directions really well and is so, SO pleased with herself when she finds the treats! She often will walk about proudly with a silly little treat sticking out of her mouth as she parades it infront of us amd gets praise before finally settling down to eat it. 

I domt truly knownif this is helping her feel less anxious because she is getting praise for doing something rather than punishment, if its just because she gets treats, if its down to her having another form of stimulation so she gets some of that energy out, but regardless - it works wonderfully and she is a lot happier 


I would def give your dog his own safe place - we have dog beds in the bedroom, a crate in the dining room, & a blanket pile in the living room where our wooflets feel safe and will take themselves off on command (in particular if we have guests.coming in as they both get very excited by the door!), & take themselves off there with treats or for naps too of their own accord.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

my mother in laws dog goes nuts in the car, she had apparently tried everything, so i went round one day and blacked out the back of the car and gave nell a stuffed hoof to eat and she was good as gold! 
obviouslt its not to safe to go blacking out the back of the car so...you get things called thunder caps , they are go over your dogs face and blur their vision but dont completely block it out, iv no idea if it would but you could try it....obviously desensitizing him to it first. 
Calming Caps For Dogs | Thundershirt.com


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

My Lab was EXACTLY like this when I rehomed him - his feet didn't touch the ground! I remember on one rather, er, memorable 'walk', I actually had to throw my arms around a tree in order to manage to stop myself from being dragged down the street!

He would also go BESERK at anything new or 'strange'. Barking, growling, leaping up and actually walking on his hind legs!

It takes time - it really does. I would train a solid 'watch me' (message me if I can help with more details on this) and remember that your dog is probably utterly overwhelmed right now 

Two weeks is SUCH early days - I promise you. What you see now is likely *not* this dog's real personality 

Many dogs object to the Halti. I would try either a harness with a front/chest ring (Halti do one) or a Dogmatic headcollar. With both, use a double ended lead, you will have much more control. I use the Ezydog Vario 6 - superb for strong dogs.

What I found helpful was sticking to the same area when we walked for the first few weeks and even months. That way my Lab got used to all the sights and sounds and started to calm down.

I know it's exhausting - take it one step at a time. Are there any good training classes in your area?


PLEASE NOTE: if you do use a headcolllar, NEVER pair it with a flexi/extending lead. This can damage or even break a dog's neck.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of good advice has been given, not a lot I can add.

You've only had your dog a short time so he hasn't settled with you yet and needs time to learn he is staying with you and that all will be well. So far you are doing a marvellous job and have managed to control the manic pulling already. I use an easy walk harness and know how well it can work, my young dog walks very well with it. 
You will need a huge dose of patience with him, but please don't give up as you will have a wonderfully loyal companion and it sounds as if he will have a good life with you.
Start by getting that bed and encourage him to go to it with the words 'settle down'. I suspect he will like a nest type bed he can curl up in. My neighbours have the same cross and she loves her round comfy bed with high sides to snuggle up into. Taking this bed with you to a strange place that you might be staying in will help him feel at home more. He was probably terrified suddenly going somewhere new with nothing to tell him that it was a safe place to be. The reason why he eventually quietened down was that he was exhausted by the fear and adrenaline that had been rushing through him during the drive down, the scary walk somewhere new and your obvious displeasure. By the next day he had accepted more where he now was, but was still unsettled. He needs to feel safe and secure which he's not feeling at the moment.

I've not had dealings with rescue dogs so no expert, but I understand that it can take as long as six months for them to settle totally.
Don't give up too quickly.


----------



## Anwat1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Keep your distance. Look away from the dog's eyes. Turn your body sideways and slowly move away, when approached by an angry dog. Separate yourself from the dog. Be gentle. Protect your head, face and neck if attacked.


----------

